# CRC 16



## pramic (26 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

HAt jemand erfahrung mit CRC 16? Bräuchte ein Flußdiagramm oder sonstige Hilfestellung für eine Siemens S7


Grüsse Danke


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
hatten wir auch schon mal, kannst bei dem Member ja mal nachfragen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3462

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

*Infos findest du auch bei ...*

http://zorc.breitbandkatze.de/crc.html


----------



## pramic (27 Juli 2005)

Danke Schön ich werde es versuchen


----------



## pramic (27 Juli 2005)

*Re: Infos findest du auch bei ...*

Danke


----------

